

Google to penalize copyright "violators" (aka Pot meet Kettle) - briandear
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10000872396390443537404577581421610703432.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTWhatsNewsCollection

======
loceng
I wonder though if part of their algorithm will be percentage based, re: based
on the amount of overall content. That would likely allow YouTube to stay near
the top in results, even if it has the most takedown requests. I imagine they
tested this for too before they decided to go ahead with it...

~~~
briandear
I'm sure. There's no way they'd kill one of their biggest properties. That's
the problem with search converges with conflict, you necessarily create
conflicts of interest.

